# red bubble?



## battlereign (Mar 13, 2006)

hello all
just wondering if anyone tried red bubble as a fullfillment service and what they thought about it. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ricoche (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi there,

I started using Red Bubble two weeks ago. I thought the interface was nice and uploading of new designs was easy. However, the service is absolutely terrible!! I ordered my first T-shirt as a prototype to check the quality and it has been "*Awaiting Manufacturing*" now for two solid weeks! I emailed them and they said their machine was broken and thus they are way behind in their orders. I plan to stick it out and get my first shirt simply because I want to see the final output and because I already paid the money. ( Probably no refunds.) In no way will I use this service for customers though. It is too unreliable and quite frankly ridiculous to see a business simply break down without any backup plan.

A BIG thumbs down with Red Bubble and I do not recommend them. If and when I finally get my first T-shirt I'll post an update here. Perhaps my opinion will change.

While I wait, I'll be checking out other T-shirt companies.

- Jim


----------



## battlereign (Mar 13, 2006)

thx ricoche ill be waiting to hear how the shirt came out. that does suck though with the way they are handling it


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

RedBubble :: Buyers' Booth

RedBubble :: Buyers' Booth

these are 2 photos for your viewing of finished products on RedBubble (above)... plenty more in their 'buyers booth' area (although you might have to sift through greeting cards and wall art pics).

I have been selling t-shirt designs on RedBubble with no problems thusfar... I receive the order... manufacturing receipts... advise of shipped product... invoice when the transfer the money to me each month... and once a sale comes through I know not to worry as all my orders are being fulfilled.

I not only know this because there have been no complaints... but I myself buy t-shirts from RedBubble and get them in a timely manner... and I even had a customer create an account so they could thank me.


----------



## ricoche (Aug 3, 2008)

rejoice said:


> I not only know this because there have been no complaints... but I myself buy t-shirts from RedBubble and get them in a timely manner... and I even had a customer create an account so they could thank me.


Wow! I guess we have different clientele. I know mine would absolutely inquire about why it has taken 25 days so far and still no T-shirt. People paying more for designer T-shirts is plausible in that you are getting something special, but I know most of my clients would definitely inquire as why things are so slow. I guess your clients are conditioned to wait a long time for their T-shirts. I ordered mine from Red Bubble so we're at the same company which means I would suspect we would get the same service?

In any event, I am happy to report that things seem to be moving along at Red Bubble and a few days ago I did get an email that my order had been shipped. I had to go through a few complaint channels though to get their attention, but things definitely got going in a positive manner.

There's no reason to suspect quality is not good. This is one of my first shirts so I am expecting mistakes on my end possibly. I am just worried about how to handle orders with an established client base who are not accustomed to waiting 3-4 weeks for a T-shirt in the mail. I suppose this is common with other companies as well perhaps?

In any event, it appears not everyone is getting the same service at Red Bubble if people are not complaining or at least inquiring about what's going on in the forums or with long term users like above. I frequent forums a lot for all different verticals and it does seem interesting that Red Bubble's forum is squeaky clean.

I think I'll just have to order another T-shirt and see what happens. I may be reading into this too much.

Thanks!


----------



## Anisha (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm a member of RedBubble for about 3 years ... though I haven't ordered any T-shirt but some Art products from there...yeah, it takes time (about 15-17 days) to get the delivery of goods. Quality is very good.


----------



## surf4grl (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a redbubble but haven't used it much...


----------



## Feezle (Nov 16, 2012)

I started in October. Have sold about 20 items so far. Quality is nice. Just bought a heat press to do our own shirts with plastisol transfers and I really wish there was a way I could get full color results like redbubble does on a transfer.


----------



## notorioustees (Mar 6, 2009)

I joined redbubble just recently although haven't uploaded or sold any designs yet. I do sell them through my affiliate count and can say they sell quite well and the feedback on product quality has been great. 

I am prepping a few artistic designs and wanted to try out redbubble as a different outlet. not too happy to hear they have a lengthy product fulfillment time frame but I think I'm still going to give them a try.


----------



## Refugeek (Dec 9, 2012)

I recently uploaded some designs to RedBubble too, after having read great things about their quality. Haven't sold anything yet, but I haven't really marketed either...


----------

